# dog got into rabbit food pellet



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

My dog to into the rabbit food can last night. The top wasn't secured. We're not sure how much he ate...

This morning, he had a small accident in the house. Poop. We took him out and he did his usual thing. The poop wasn't too watery, it was a bit loose. He pooped again later this morning, and then again when my girlfriend went home for lunch. So, he's pooped about 3 times more than he usually does.

Should I be concerned? We're really not sure how much he ate. He scarfs down dinners usually without chewing.

Rabbit food pellets are mostly grass (timothy hay base). Maybe hay acts like can pumpkin, to clean out stuff and make him regular? But too much of anything isn't good.

Should he do 24 hour fasting?


----------



## cadynce (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think you should be worried, it definitely wont do any permanent damage. The food he ate was prob to rich and upset his belly and may have had more "by products" in it than what you normally feed him, which in turn will cause him to have to poop more. If you had already fed him that day and he got into the rabbit food he probably just had a lot of food in his belly. I'd just keep an eye on him and see how often hes going, I wouldn't worry to much unless he starts vomiting or has runny diarrhea. I hope this helps good luck =)


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Things turned out ok. Looks like rabbit pellet just kinda cleared out his system a bit. He's back to normal as of last night.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha, Toby did that once. . .rabbit food is VERY high in fiber, LOL. He pooped in the house while I was at work, it looked like horse poop. Yeah, he'll be fine, he just had a good cleanout.


----------

